# Our Saviour!



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just watched our New World Leader deliver a speech in Egypt. "We are a Muslim nation and the rest of the world needs to realize that." He quoted the Koran, told the rest of the Muslim nations that we must all get along, live in peace and harmony. We will build cultural centers in the poor Muslim nations. We will let the nuclear arms race continue in the Mid East.........
Oh God I think I am going to be sick uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

damn and all along i thought we were a Christian nation?? 

then along comes a pantie waist who wants to cozy up to the Muslim world and tell them we are a Muslim nation??  This guy is dumber than i thought...i don't think he ever studied American history nor understands our heritage, "In God We Trust"......

nope, he can't be a citizen, he doesn't understand patriotism, only Communism! :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

9494 try this link






Watch it all.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The Deception goes on, proof is mounting.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

He also ran his yap, alluding to us as unjust, cruel colonials who kept the muslim down.

Just one single time, I would like the Dear Leader to go overseas and extoll the virtues of America. You know, little stuff like how many times we've saved the world, how we ran the German Nazis & Italian Facists out of the MIddle East & North Africa in WWII, how we help & give aid to every third world country to the detriment of our own people, fun, interesting facts like that...

I'm fully convinced that the Dear Leader, like so many on the Far Left, truly does hate America and those who disagree with their vision of America. I think in the deepest darkest corner of his heart he would love nothing more than to round up gun owning, patriotic, dissenting conservatives and give us a one way boat ride to Gitmo for an extended stay as guests (or worse)...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

AAAHHHHHH Yesssss,,,,,I also noticed he actually told the crowd gathered that he was a "Christian" leading a Muslim nation....HUHHH....I think he has that turned 180 degrees

Remember that night on the town for him and Michelle?? Well they traveled in three "smaller" aircraft.....cost to US? $1,000,000.00 plus!!!
But don't go to Vegas for any meetings or conventions!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

PSALM 2008-2012: FIRST BOOK OF DEMOCRAT

OBAMA IS MY SHEPHERD, 
I SHALL NOT WANT. 
HE LEADETH ME BESIDE STILL FACTORIES. 
HE RESTORETH MY FAITH IN THE REPUBLICAN PARTY. 
HE GUIDETH ME IN THE PATH OF UNEMPLOYMENT. 
YEA, THOUGH I WALK THROUGH THE VALLEY OF THE BREAD LINE, 
I SHALL NOT GO HUNGRY. 
OBAMA HAS ANOINTED MY INCOME WITH TAXES, 
MY EXPENSES RUNNETH OVER MY INCOME, 
SURELY, POVERTY AND HARD LIVING WILL FOLLOW ME ALL THE DAYS OF MY LIFE. 
THE DEMOCRATS AND I WILL LIVE FOREVER 
IN A RENTED HOME. 
BUT I AM GLAD I AM AN AMERICAN, 
I AM GLAD THAT I AM FREE.

BUT I WISH I WAS A DOG 
AND OBAMA WAS A TREE. 
:lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think in the deepest darkest corner of his heart he would love nothing more than to round up gun owning, patriotic, dissenting conservatives and give us a one way boat ride to Gitmo for an extended stay as guests (or worse)...


I think he hates beyond that. More along the lines of Hitlers gas chambers.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

[/quote]

I think he hates beyond that. More along the lines of Hitlers gas chambers.[/quote]

I heard he is going to Buchenwold today and that was this first thing I thought of. Is he looking for some inspiration?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Just watched our New World Leader deliver a speech in Egypt. "We are a Muslim nation and the rest of the world needs to realize that." He quoted the Koran, told the rest of the Muslim nations that we must all get along, live in peace and harmony. We will build cultural centers in the poor Muslim nations. We will let the nuclear arms race continue in the Mid East.........


I have read the text of Obama's speech and watched the video (http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/04/obama-speech-in-cairo-vid_n_211215.html). Could somebody please tell me where he said that we are a Muslim nation? Since the statement above is in quotes, it must be true, right?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

not a fan of liberals, big government getting bigger, or entitlements...but dontcha think you're taking this just a little too far? Our Middle East policy has been so friggin' great the last 50 years, and the problems over there are so easy to solve, why would we want to do ANYTHING different??


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you can bet anything that if we force a settlement it will end up making things worse than before....we are better staying the hell out of it. those that ***** about Iraq and then turn and want us to fix the Israel/Palestinian issue are hypocrites. we have no business in trying to fix this problem either. kissing the Muslims a$$ in a speech just raises unrealistic expectations and puts the pressure on Israel...yeah, hell that's fair...and Obama promotes "fairness", right?


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> He also ran his yap, alluding to us as unjust, cruel colonials who kept the muslim down.
> 
> Just one single time, I would like the Dear Leader to go overseas and extoll the virtues of America. You know, little stuff like how many times we've saved the world, how we ran the German Nazis & Italian Facists out of the MIddle East & North Africa in WWII, how we help & give aid to every third world country to the detriment of our own people, fun, interesting facts like that...
> 
> I'm fully convinced that the Dear Leader, like so many on the Far Left, truly does hate America and those who disagree with their vision of America. I think in the deepest darkest corner of his heart he would love nothing more than to round up gun owning, patriotic, dissenting conservatives and give us a one way boat ride to Gitmo for an extended stay as guests (or worse)...


Is this not what you are asking for??

Direct from obama's speech in Egypt

But that same principle must apply to Muslim perceptions of America. (Applause.) Just as Muslims do
not fit a crude stereotype, America is not the crude stereotype of a self-interested empire. The United
States has been one of the greatest sources of progress that the world has ever known. We were born
out of revolution against an empire. We were founded upon the ideal that all are created equal, and we have shed blood and struggled for centuries to give meaning to those words ? within our borders, and around the world. We are shaped by every culture, drawn from every end of the Earth, and dedicated to a simple concept: E pluribus unum ? ?Out of many, one.?
Now, much has been made of the fact that an African American with the name Barack Hussein Obama could be elected President. (Applause.) But my personal story is not so unique. The dream of opportunity for all people has not come true for everyone in America, but its promise exists for all who come to our shores ? and that includes nearly 7 million American Muslims in our country today who, by the way, enjoy incomes and educational levels that are higher than the American average. (Applause.) Moreover, freedom in America is indivisible from the freedom to practice one?s religion.

I Also can't find were obama stated we are a muslim nation I could only find statement of him saying we are a nation of many religions and many backgrounds


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

In Ankara, I made clear that America is not ? and never will be ? at war with Islam.We will, however, relentlessly confront violent extremists who pose a grave threat to our security ? because we reject the same thing that people of all faiths reject: the killing of innocent men, women, and children. And it is my first duty as President to protect the American people. The situation in Afghanistan demonstrates America?s goals, and our need to work together.Over seven years ago, the United States pursued al Qaeda and the Taliban with broad international support.We did not go by choice; we went because of necessity. I?m aware that there?s still some who would question or even justify the events of 9/11. But let us be clear: Al Qaeda killed nearly 3,000 people on
that day. The victims were innocent men, women and children from America and many other nations
who had done nothing to harm anybody. And yet al Qaeda chose to ruthlessly murder these people,
claimed credit for the attack, and even now states their determination to kill on a massive scale. They
have affiliates in many countries and are trying to expand their reach. These are not opinions to be debated; these are facts to be dealt with. Now, make no mistake: We do not want to keep our troops in Afghanistan. We see no military ? we seek no military bases there. It is agonizing for America to lose our young men and women. It is costly and politically difficult to continue this conflict. We would gladly bring every single one of our troops home if we could be confident that there were not violent extremists in Afghanistan and now Pakistan determined to kill as many Americans as they possibly can. But that is not yet the case.
And that?s why we?re partnering with a coalition of 46 countries. And despite the costs involved,
America?s commitment will not weaken. Indeed, none of us should tolerate these extremists. They
have killed in many countries. They have killed people of different faiths ? but more than any other, they have killed Muslims.Their actions are irreconcilable with the rights of human beings, the progress of
nations, and with Islam. The Holy Koran teaches that whoever kills an innocent is as ? it is as if he has killed all mankind.And the Holy Koran also says whoever saves a person, it is as if he has saved all mankind. The enduring faith of over a billion people is so much bigger than the narrow hatred of a few.

Sure Sound like Obama's being weak and kissing muslim and terrorist rear end


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> we reject the same thing that people of all faiths reject: the killing of innocent men, women, and children.


Unfortunately not all faiths reject killing of innocent men, women, and children. 
The Koran also says if out numbered to be meek, but when your numbers are sufficient to rise up and kill the infidels. There are so many passages that one who studies it can make about any point they want. That's why the sects develop, and hate each other. That's why they kill each other, and it's perfectly acceptable, even admirable to kill Jews. They teach them as young as preschool that Jews are not human. They call them pigs, and apes, and things below human. 
How many Muslims do you have in Utah?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Utha, Did he or did he not make the statement alluding/referring to us as "colonials" and keeping Muslims down? Anything after that is BS, if you are being honest.

Did he or did he not do everything BUT extoll our virtues on his European Apology Tour?

Did he or did he not refer to the type of folks who predominantly hang here and prodominantly populate ND as "clinging bitterly to guns & religion" which I think is safe to assume to be Christian?...

These are not the kind of statements anyone, let alone the POTUS, can make without permanently marking himself. This stuff sticks, unless a person is being intellectually dishonest about it

The Dear Leader panders to what ever audience he's in front of, with the marked exception of conservative Americans, and they eat his crap with a spoon. I honestly believe what I have said before, he would much prefer we conservatives not exist as we are so troublesome when he don't buy his crap & point out his inconsistencies...

This guy is far worse than Carter was on his worst far left liberal day...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What the hcek one more :wink:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Utah,

I think you should actually read the Koran. I have read parts of it, then skimmed the rest out of boredom and monotony.

The Koran clearly states that all infidels should convert to islam or be killed. It teaches only peace among muslims, which they do not follow.


> YUSUFALI: Fight in the cause of Allah those who fight you, but do not transgress limits; for Allah loveth not transgressors.
> PICKTHAL: Fight in the way of Allah against those who fight against you, but begin not hostilities. Lo! Allah loveth not aggressors.
> SHAKIR: And fight in the way of Allah with those who fight with you, and do not exceed the limits, surely Allah does not love those who exceed the limits.





> YUSUFALI: And fight them on until there is no more Tumult or oppression, and there prevail justice and faith in Allah; but if they cease, Let there be no hostility except to those who practise oppression.
> PICKTHAL: And fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah. But if they desist, then let there be no hostility except against wrong-doers.
> SHAKIR: And fight with them until there is no persecution, and religion should be only for Allah, but if they desist, then there should be no hostility except against the oppressors.





> 008.039
> YUSUFALI: And fight them on until there is no more tumult or oppression, and there prevail justice and faith in Allah altogether and everywhere; but if they cease, verily Allah doth see all that they do.
> PICKTHAL: And fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is all for Allah. But if they cease, then lo! Allah is Seer of what they do.
> SHAKIR: And fight with them until there is no more persecution and religion should be only for Allah; but if they desist, then surely Allah sees what they do.
> ...


This is what they are taught, this is what they believe, and this is what we will fight until the end. The question is who wins?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> This guy is far worse than Carter was on his worst far left liberal day...


I don't know if I would go that far yet. The recession appears to be plaining out, no one has been taken hostage, and I guess really nothing has happened except for the credit card laws being changed.

If the war in afghanistan fails as some think it could the blame for that lies SOLELY on Bush and the republicans for not finishing it before they went into Iraq. They were the ones who extended our military and our country to the max. If they had put in a better plan and an exit plan for afghanistan earlier that would have been done. Now other nations (russia, iran, etc) are sticking their noses in this, they could not do that after 9/11 because the rest of the world would have shot them down. The republicans weakened us and they need to bear the blame. They had the white house and congress at that time so they had the run of the mill.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

exit smexit

you can't anticipate how a war is going to go not Bush nor Obama can do that

the real culprits for the difficulty in ending both of them are the media with their undying second guessing and irrationally one sided non support ot the war effort they did everything they could to undermine Bush with great success remember the crap they spewed about the surge after it succeeded they never did give Bush his due

we would of lost WW 2 with the current ultra left wing media people so left their ajenda is more important to them than the nation winning this war

Obama is the ONE and what happens from here on out is wholly in his hands

Bush is gone get over it

Geez the republicans are so easy to ridicule validly

If the media turns on the mocha one the war is lost fortunately hes doing OK with them SO FAR


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> exit smexit


That's apparently what the Bush Admin said 



> the real culprits for the difficulty in ending both of them are the media with their undying second guessing and irrationally one sided non support ot the war effort they did everything they could to undermine Bush with great success remember the crap they spewed about the surge after it succeeded they never did give Bush his due


Can't disagree with the media part, they suck. Especially the surge part.



> Bush is gone get over it
> 
> Geez the republicans are so easy to ridicule validly


Bush is the reason why we are in this mess now, hard to get over it. If Obama was a real good candidate the election would have been a landslide.

I beg to differ about Obama being the one. I don't think anybody knows who is in charge, one day Pelosi thinks she is, the next day it's Hillary, next day bill, and every once in a while Obama thinks he is.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We aren't in a mess we are in a war not Bushes war not Obamas war but the USA's war, we need to stick together as a nation and get it done, or leave.

Much as I can't stand Obama I want to win this war and hope he succeeds

the whole "Bushes war" crap was designed purely for political gain by the left to demonize him for doing the one thing the Fed Govt is absolutley supposed to to go after anyone that is a threat to this country.

No war is perfectly executed and no war can be one if half the country is helping our enemies with moral support like the left did in Vietnam and now in the middle east

the islamist is our enemy no matter where he resides


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Seems like the current Administration has been telling little fibs of late. The unemployment figures released last week were stacked, and they were directly related to oil going $7 higher. Now this morning's news, The U.S. is going to have to borrow $2 TRILLION to cover the stimulus package. Chrysler will be done by the end of the day, Government Motors might be the only choice soon.
But this is all the previous Administration's fault.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bush opened the door to this bail out nonsense and gave the left all the cover they needed to expand it

Buy ford


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Didn't congress have the power to stop it? Wasnt the left in control at the time? expand is one thing, elplode it is quite another. Padding the unemployment stats? For what reason? Now they are saying that really what they meant was that without the stimulus we would have lost more than 600,000 jobs a month, not that it is down to 400,000/month.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> the whole "Bushes war" crap was designed purely for political gain by the left to demonize him for doing the one thing the Fed Govt is absolutley supposed to to go after anyone that is a threat to this country


The Bush clan had a score to settle with the Hussein al-Tikriti clan, period.



> the islamist is our enemy no matter where he resides


10-4. Now if the media would only understand that. I think there is some anti-semitism there 



> Buy ford


Have been for years. They are not the prettiest, the most user friendly, or the easiest on gas (most of mine have been diesel), but the dang things just run. The 7 seven ford trucks I have had have seen the shop less times than the 2 bowties I have had.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Quote:
> the whole "Bushes war" crap was designed purely for political gain by the left to demonize him for doing the one thing the Fed Govt is absolutley supposed to to go after anyone that is a threat to this country
> 
> The Bush clan had a score to settle with the Hussein al-Tikriti clan, period.


maybe but there is the little discussed 3000 dead Americans he appropriatelyreacted to unlike the previous 4 presidents

Bush did the right thing IMO based on what the intell said , but of course the whole ridiculous no Al quaida in Iraq argument always some up from the left


----------

